# Moving to Rhodes



## Rhodes pool (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone

I'm wondering if anybody can help me out. I'm planning to move to Rhodes Island in march 08 and become self employed in pool maintenance. I'm wondering though what the best way to approach it is. I've heard on some sites that I might need to sit exams. I'm not totally sure what I need to obtain in becoming self employed over there. Has anybody got any tips on the subject?
Thanks all
Scott


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Scott,

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sure someone will be along soon to answer your questions... I'm in Oz so I can't help you with the Greek Islands.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi m8 

If you want to email me your details to <snip> I will make some enquiries for you.

Howard


----------

